# URGENT: 3DS Max 2009 crashes upon launch



## keetabagel (Aug 13, 2008)

I have downloaded the trial version of 3DS Max 2009 (for class). When I try to run it, the start screen shows up for about 2 seconds and then nothing happens, the program doesn't open. I have installed the service pack and updates and have downloaded drivers for my video card. What could be causing the problem? What else should I try? I have an assignment due tonight that must be done in 3DS Max >_<

EDIT: I have also run disk defrag and cleanup.

My computer's specs:
Lenovo T61p
XP Pro Service Pack 2
Intel Core 2 Duo
T7300 @ 2.00GHz
2 GB RAM
100GB 7200rpm Hard Drive
256MB Quadro FX 570M


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

did you try run max in "change graphics mode" from the start menu? i always use openGL, but if you are having problems choose 'software' as the graphics mode


----------



## keetabagel (Aug 13, 2008)

freddyhard said:


> did you try run max in "change graphics mode" from the start menu?


Yes, it does not let me get to the point where I can actually change anything. The start screen flashes up for a second, but that is all that happens.


----------

